# Awesome Titanic grand Staircase model



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

I came across this over at the TRMA website.

I've wanted to do a grand staircase model for years but don't quite have the skills yet - it's inspiring work to say the least!

Mike

http://titanicmodel.com/models/staircase/index.html


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

That's a room box, a very nice one BTW, it's a form of dollhouse making (getting the idea how much dollhouses are toys?). Interestingly there's prolly ten times more scratchbuilding and kit bashing in the world of scale house building than there is in model making. I got challenged to do a die cut house kit, that's about the size of my computer desk (my desk is big) and it's a blast. Totally different approach. Easy? Uh. no. This thing is made up of 38 sheets of die cut luan pieces. One professional builder did a house entirely of glass panels that sat on a custom stand of something like 8' x 8'.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

big-dog said:


> there's prolly ten times more scratchbuilding and kit bashing in the world of scale house building than there is in model making.


 As my lovely wife, who scratch-builds her own dollhouses and furniture, can tell you:
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/dollhousefrontpage.html


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm passing the link on to Marg. Hope she'll contact you guys sometime in the future.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Wow, that's amazing work. I love that level of craftsmanship and attention to detail.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is fine work . and really different . it'd be neat to see some other projects by guys in that group . 
hb


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Check out any of the numerous dollhouse forums, or one of many magazines, such as Dollhouse Miniatures or Miniature Collector, there's loads of that stuff in there. Though you'll find a lot of the guys are girls. And for the figure modelers out there, there are some dollmakers who scratchbuild some amazing people.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Holy smokes!!! (no offense, Bugs) That's amazing indeed. As soon as I saw the link I thought of ya JP!


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

John P said:


> As my lovely wife, who scratch-builds her own dollhouses and furniture, can tell you:
> http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/dollhousefrontpage.html


It's funny, I too was thinking of your lovely wife, when I posted that link - no, wait, that didn't sound right.....


Mike


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

big-dog said:


> Though you'll find a lot of the guys are girls.


That sounds scary! Reminds me of a bar I accidentally went in to once


----------

